# Prepper Nurse Ebola, Collapse & SARS



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi folks. The latest developments in Africa have me very concerned, as I'm sure many of you are as well. 40% of the cases of Ebola have occurred in the last 3 weeks. That means it's exploding. WHO has budgeted 1/2 a BILLION dollars to contain it over they estimate 6-9 months, and at the end they are estimating 20,000 will have been infected with Ebola. It could cost much more, and infect many more. I feel optimistic that if a case does arrive on the shores of North America, the rate of transmission would be very small, and very few would be infected - I say this based on my knowledge of SARS in 2003 in Toronto. However, and this is a big however, it would cost a king's ransom to manage, contain, quarantine ie do the contact tracing, staff time, supply costs, hospital operating costs). My big concern is that it could push us closer to economic collapse, or tip us right over if the outbreak was expensive enough. However, I think we can learn a lot from the African experience about how to prepare for a pandemic. Here's a link to my video if you'd like to hear more about my thoughts on Ebola, collapse and SARS and why I feel the way I do







I'd like to know if others share the same concerns!!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

A friend of mine became the coroner in our home town. We had a few discussions about what to do with the bodies. Her concern was that once a refrigerator is used to store human remains it can never be legally used to store food. Buying a few freezer vans is one thing but if you start storing bodies in a grocery store then that refer must be removed before Morgue-Mart can ever reopen. This can have an effect on food distribution.

Thank you so much for this and your other videos. I do have one question about how you define airborne. If a person with ebola coughs, and the saliva contains the virus, do you differentiate between airborne and droplet borne?


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

A considerable amount of information as just come out about Ebola. Most medical personal are making judgement about this virus based on information from even the 70's or even a week ago or a month ago will be wrong. Dr. Tom Frieden (head of the CDC) just yesterday said that the virus has had 300 mutations since the first of the year and 3 different strains have been detected. He went on to say that the further this virus gets to continue to infect that it will continue to mutate and may hit the right combination and could be very bad for the world. My guess is that he is saying that if Ebola becomes airborne all bets are off. Ebola has already been airborne in the Reston strain so these new strains can surely become airborne.

In some of the first reports about Ebola the experts said that you could sit next to an infected passenger of a commercial airliner and not get it. Since that reports have come out that the virus can be communicable via cough and sneezing (is is now aerosol?) and now they are saying it is not safe to sit next to an infected Ebola patient.

Just yesterday it was reported that a doctor became infected and died from Ebola and that there is no known connection to any Ebola patients or infected fluids. Dr Tom Freiden said that this a complete mystery. 

I would expect that the hospital and government officials will tell the medical staffs and populace that some simple PPE will provide protection even if they knew something different.

BTW I hope that it does not become serious here in the U.S. and I suspect it won't but it would be stupid to bury your head in the sand and not see it coming and not be prepared for it.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Caribou said:


> A friend of mine became the coroner in our home town. We had a few discussions about what to do with the bodies. Her concern was that once a refrigerator is used to store human remains it can never be legally used to store food. Buying a few freezer vans is one thing but if you start storing bodies in a grocery store then that refer must be removed before Morgue-Mart can ever reopen. This can have an effect on food distribution.
> 
> Thank you so much for this and your other videos. I do have one question about how you define airborne. If a person with ebola coughs, and the saliva contains the virus, do you differentiate between airborne and droplet borne?


That's an excellent point about never being used again to store food.

The amount of virus whether it is larger droplet or smaller aerosol size when someone coughs is still not enough to transmit disease. We're still saying that simply sitting next to someone who coughs is not enough for transmission. Fingers crossed it stays that way!


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Tweto said:


> A considerable amount of information as just come out about Ebola. Most medical personal are making judgement about this virus based on information from even the 70's or even a week ago or a month ago will be wrong. Dr. Tom Frieden (head of the CDC) just yesterday said that the virus has had 300 mutations since the first of the year and 3 different strains have been detected. He went on to say that the further this virus gets to continue to infect that it will continue to mutate and may hit the right combination and could be very bad for the world. My guess is that he is saying that if Ebola becomes airborne all bets are off. Ebola has already been airborne in the Reston strain so these new strains can surely become airborne.
> 
> In some of the first reports about Ebola the experts said that you could sit next to an infected passenger of a commercial airliner and not get it. Since that reports have come out that the virus can be communicable via cough and sneezing (is is now aerosol?) and now they are saying it is not safe to sit next to an infected Ebola patient.
> 
> ...


I agree - if it becomes airborne we're talking about a totally different beast, because it also lives outside the body so long - that would make it as communicable as SARS for an even LONGER period of time. With SARS, you didn't need to worry about linens and waste the way we do about ebola. I haven't seen any reports about it being airborne, catching ebola from sitting next to someone. Do you have any links you could post? I'd love to take a look at them.

I also think you're very right to be concerned about what government tells medical staff. I think that if it got very serious with social media it would be hard for the medical staff not to find out from concerned scientists who are not tied to politicians or big business.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Prepper-Nurse said:


> I agree - if it becomes airborne we're talking about a totally different beast, because it also lives outside the body so long - that would make it as communicable as SARS for an even LONGER period of time. With SARS, you didn't need to worry about linens and waste the way we do about ebola. I haven't seen any reports about it being airborne, catching ebola from sitting next to someone. Do you have any links you could post? I'd love to take a look at them.
> 
> I also think you're very right to be concerned about what government tells medical staff. I think that if it got very serious with social media it would be hard for the medical staff not to find out from concerned scientists who are not tied to politicians or big business.


The Reston Ebola strain was airborne, but only monkeys could catch it. All the humans working in the area had antibodies to the Ebola virus bit did not get any symptoms. The scientists said that the human race escaped by a thin very small margin. The outbreak was in the state of Maryland in the U.S..

My comments about not sitting next an infected person came from doctor pundits on news shows. I have heard this several times now. I believe that I mentioned the original doctors name on a previous post of mine. I have also heard that the Ebola virus is in expectorant droplets from infected and that it can survive outside the body for up to 3 weeks.

BTW right after my last post, I was watching a Fox news show and they had a doctor on that said that there is a chance for Ebola to become airborne. He also said that the medical community is very concerned about Ebola mutating to airborne.

Also, keep up the good work on the video's.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's a little eye opener on this subject.
http://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/lab-bio/res/psds-ftss/ebola-eng.php Read it all ,this is put out by the Canadian health agency . They seem to be more forth coming with info.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

*plz pass the bleach*

The Reston Ebola was airborne, they had photos that showed it being expelled into the lungs of monkeys. Even though the Ebola Zaire and the Ebola Reston looked identical, they thought that there must be some difference between them that allowed the four Reston workers to show it in their blood, yet not become sick. The monkeys at Reston came from the Philippines. The guess back then was that Ebola Zaire was brought there from Africa and that it mutated. Then the new strain was imported with the Monkeys brought to the USA. Not sure what the thought is now, but in 1994 when The Hot Zone was written, they still had no idea why that strain of Ebola didn't kill the men. That said, nobody would work with it unprotected, even after they saw that the men lived. Ebola, like HIV, mutates and mutates lots, if indeed it ever becomes a lethal Ebola Flu, nature will have her way with us...big time.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I firmly believe that TPTB are minimizing the threat of this disease in the interests of:

A) Keeping a very fragile world economy afloat, and, 

B) Desperately trying to avoid panicking the sheeple. 

The statements from the major agencies associated with this all seem to be placating, and short on substance. I am guessing that some officials are very puckered up about this. 

To the best of my knowledge, the ONLY thing that works to stop Ebola is strict Quarantine. African traditions of kissing dead people is NOT helping any, nor is the continuation of international airline flights.

Do your own due diligence on this, and see what you conclude. Better plan to be able to stay home for quite a spell, 'cuz it could take it a long time to burn out.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have to agree with machinist. The link posted by airdrop is consistent with other reports that I have read. Airborne droplets with as little as one to ten virus particles has proven to infect animals. To me that is airborne. If I am missing something then please, please help me understand. 

Another means of transmission is contact with skin. Sounds as if hand shaking will go by the wayside if this hits here.

P-N, I trust that you are giving us the best info that you have. I do not trust that your sources have it right or that they are telling the truth about ebola. I'm going to err on the side of caution on this one. Right now I see ebola like driving through the bad part of town. I'll avoid it when I can and when I can't I'll be extra cautious.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

It might be that colds and flu are more contagious at the beginning of the illness, sometimes before you even know you're getting sick. My guess is Ebola becomes airborne later, as the disease progresses.
In the 1976 Zaire outbreak a nurse name Mayinga developed a headache, fatigue and red eyes. She knew she was getting sick with Ebola because she had been taking care of a Nun dying from Ebola. She was only 20 and didn't want the hospital where she worked to know. She wandered for 2 days from Hospital to Hospital in a city of two million, called Kinshasa. She had face to face contact with many people. No one caught Ebola from her, not even someone she shared a bottle of pop with. The Mayinga Strain of Ebola Zaire is the hottest strain of Ebola known.(info from The Hot Zone). 
It seemed to either be pure luck or perhaps it takes more severe symptoms to become contagious. I've no doubt that as the disease accelerates it becomes airborne. Ebola can also be sexually transmitted.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

If we didn't need more bad news.

About 9,500 students are arriving from the same countries in Africa with Ebola outbreaks to attend U.S. Universities. There is little or no attempts to identify possibly infected students after they arrive.

Some of the students arrived last week and the remaining will arrive in the next few weeks.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*The plague and air travel*

Within a few hours any country can be infected by a virus, controlling or stronger travel rules must be in place in order to avoid a health issue, major health issue, just like terrorism a virus is and will be a costly affair ,let`s just hope and pray that present precautions are enough.
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/ebola-mind-us-colleges-screen-some-students
and maybe this will work on humans...
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/experimental-ebola-drug-heals-all-monkeys-study


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Within a few hours any country can be infected by a virus, controlling or stronger travel rules must be in place in order to avoid a health issue, major health issue, just like terrorism a virus is and will be a costly affair ,let`s just hope and pray that present precautions are enough.
> http://bigstory.ap.org/article/ebola-mind-us-colleges-screen-some-students
> and maybe this will work on humans...
> http://bigstory.ap.org/article/experimental-ebola-drug-heals-all-monkeys-study


In the first sentence of the first article it says that arriving students "MAY BE" screened for Ebola. In other articles that I have found it says that the universities are taking the Ebola threat as a government problem and only doing basic screening to CYA. Some experts are saying that it will be almost impossible to stop an outbreak even if some school nurse stumbles over an infected student. If the student has a fever they are already commutable and will be infecting kids at school and the medical staff at the local emergency room before they get the student into isolation.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I just watched a 1 hour video of an Ebola conference by Erica Ollmann Saphire PHD of the Scripps Research Institute. It obvious that this woman is a world authority on the virus.

Most of it was over my head but what I do understand is that she said that the Ebola virus mutates so fast that any test used to detect Ebola is obsolete within weeks or days and that it has happened that Ebola infected people had the test and it came back negative even though they had Ebola but the test was looking for the old verson. In a few cases these people went home and infected their families and then died within days.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow, Tweto...any more good news? Geez. I have not seen any good news at all in several days now. Every article seems to hint that we are in some trouble here. The scariest is the fact they are allowing these students into the U.S. with very little assurance that they are disease free, other than they are likely upper class and somewhat isolated from the danger of Ebola at home (I would guess). This still seems downright stupid to me. Why not hold them in isolation somewhere for the 21 days before allowing them into a COLLEGE! Just a few thousand young people in close quarters to share a virus with...a deadly virus. Good Grief! What a world we live in.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

People, don't down play this virus or allow others to down play it to you! If you hear about cases in your area...seriously consider over reacting!!! 

The chief epidemiologist at my hospital, one of the biggest in the state, is a good friend and we have chatted about this bug and its got her very concerned! To quote her this is the perfect bio-weapon!


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

If anything kills us it's going to be the idiots that play the PC game . Why it would be prejudice not to let those students in . Oh what will they say about a quaratine of all infected , I don't trust this government to do right let alone fight terrorists to keep us safe . Right now I'd say their dropping the ball and we better be ready to hunker down.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Back in march I had some conversations about the current outbreak with some other scientists and got laughed at when I told them his outbreak is different.


They were higher credentialed than I am but didnt bother looking at the data properly IMO.

this is one of my favorite stories in the WMD/CRBN seminars that I give.

Now I am not a "the end is nigh" guy on this either and I think some of the current panic is an overreaction as well.

BUT a disease outbreak does not have to be a all-killer like in "The stand" to cause the break down of a society.

As long as its just bad enough to keep ppl from going to work the grid will collapse and that will kill 60% or more of our population in a single season.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

I read a great story today in the Washington Post (the link is on Drudge.com) about Ebola making its way into the African cities. At the end of the article they included some great maps that showed the spread of the disease over the past couple of months. While the movies portrayed the "killer viruses" as spreading worldwide in a matter of days or a few weeks, Ebola is spreading slowly, but the epidemic is growing exponentially. I agree with Padre about being careful not to downplay this. Each story I read seems to have a certain measure of alarm to it. It is as if the writers are trying to warn us, even as their editors are telling them to tone it down...if that makes any sense.

I know that we are taking this seriously and are encouraging family and friends to do the same. I hope all of you are as well. Doing the little things now could save lives if and when it does come to America. The one thing that really bothers me is the lack of information. The MSM is treating this like an old worn-out story line, instead of the disaster it is for Africa and potential pandemic it could become for us all.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

At the moment this out break is not in the bush like some others but the people are still ignorant about this bug an it has moved into the populated centers. If it stays blood born only it might be contained much better here and we'll have some control over it. The more it spreads over there an this is the question will it mutate into something worse like easily air born. Time will tell


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Tweto said:


> The Reston Ebola strain was airborne, but only monkeys could catch it. All the humans working in the area had antibodies to the Ebola virus bit did not get any symptoms. The scientists said that the human race escaped by a thin very small margin. The outbreak was in the state of Maryland in the U.S..
> 
> My comments about not sitting next an infected person came from doctor pundits on news shows. I have heard this several times now. I believe that I mentioned the original doctors name on a previous post of mine. I have also heard that the Ebola virus is in expectorant droplets from infected and that it can survive outside the body for up to 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Tweto! Well, that is indeed VERY concerning. I had no idea about the case in Maryland. In terms of Ebola outside the body, I've heard that it can't survive very long outside the body in a dry environment, but that could be proven wrong as well. I'll be watching your posts for more news


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

airdrop said:


> Here's a little eye opener on this subject.
> http://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/lab-bio/res/psds-ftss/ebola-eng.php Read it all ,this is put out by the Canadian health agency . They seem to be more forth coming with info.


Wow! This is an awesome link!! Thank you


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Caribou said:


> I have to agree with machinist. The link posted by airdrop is consistent with other reports that I have read. Airborne droplets with as little as one to ten virus particles has proven to infect animals. To me that is airborne. If I am missing something then please, please help me understand.
> 
> Another means of transmission is contact with skin. Sounds as if hand shaking will go by the wayside if this hits here.
> 
> P-N, I trust that you are giving us the best info that you have. I do not trust that your sources have it right or that they are telling the truth about ebola. I'm going to err on the side of caution on this one. Right now I see ebola like driving through the bad part of town. I'll avoid it when I can and when I can't I'll be extra cautious.


Fair enough Caribou  Airborne between animals is not the same as airborne between humans BUT the possibility of it mutating to do that is absolutely real. I may very well be eating my words in the future, but for now I have to go with what the CDC & WHO is saying. The link from PHAC is saying the same thing as well.

You are spot on about the hands. Shaking hands & hugging has gone by the wayside in Africa, which is really telling, given that it's such a deeply held tradition. I have handnails all the time, and paper cuts. You just need 1 cut to have a door or window open for the virus to walk right in. Good to hear from you


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

machinist said:


> I firmly believe that TPTB are minimizing the threat of this disease in the interests of:
> 
> A) Keeping a very fragile world economy afloat, and,
> 
> ...


 Thank you very much for your comment  I completely agree, there may be some at the top who are concerned about our very fragile, interdependent world economy. And it's wise to have healthy skepticism about any source of data. That being said, what we've got from the CDC and the WHO mirrors what Doctors Without Borders are saying, and they are the least political, most independent group with boots on the ground for years in this area. When they start talking airborne, I will be really concerned.

So true about kissing the dead! Between that and hiding sick relatives, lying to the contact tracers they have a great deal to do with sustaining the outbreak, which also means if it came here it would be much smaller. The other thing is that here we have IV fluids and blood products, so that going to a hospital might actually make a difference (hence they will seek treatment & be open to isolation), whereas in many of the clinics, they literally are just waiting to see if people live or die.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Gians said:


> It might be that colds and flu are more contagious at the beginning of the illness, sometimes before you even know you're getting sick. My guess is Ebola becomes airborne later, as the disease progresses.
> In the 1976 Zaire outbreak a nurse name Mayinga developed a headache, fatigue and red eyes. She knew she was getting sick with Ebola because she had been taking care of a Nun dying from Ebola. She was only 20 and didn't want the hospital where she worked to know. She wandered for 2 days from Hospital to Hospital in a city of two million, called Kinshasa. She had face to face contact with many people. No one caught Ebola from her, not even someone she shared a bottle of pop with. The Mayinga Strain of Ebola Zaire is the hottest strain of Ebola known.(info from The Hot Zone).
> It seemed to either be pure luck or perhaps it takes more severe symptoms to become contagious. I've no doubt that as the disease accelerates it becomes airborne. Ebola can also be sexually transmitted.


 Thank you for your comment - I have never heard that before about the history of the Mayinga strain. That is very interesting....and so true about it being transmitted sexually - some studies are saying for 7 weeks in semen. Yikes!


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Padre said:


> People, don't down play this virus or allow others to down play it to you! If you hear about cases in your area...seriously consider over reacting!!!
> 
> The chief epidemiologist at my hospital, one of the biggest in the state, is a good friend and we have chatted about this bug and its got her very concerned! To quote her this is the perfect bio-weapon!


 Thank you Padre for your comment! Those epis are the ones who see the big picture, who look at all the numbers and maps, whose job it is to trace and predict epidemics and pandemics. Many thanks


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Tweto said:


> In the first sentence of the first article it says that arriving students "MAY BE" screened for Ebola. In other articles that I have found it says that the universities are taking the Ebola threat as a government problem and only doing basic screening to CYA. Some experts are saying that it will be almost impossible to stop an outbreak even if some school nurse stumbles over an infected student. If the student has a fever they are already commutable and will be infecting kids at school and the medical staff at the local emergency room before they get the student into isolation.


 Excellent points Tweto. Any screening is reliant on the quality of the questions asked, the honesty of the student, and the policy for following up on no shows. Universities don't have the experience or skills for screening virulent infectious diseases.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Tweto said:


> I just watched a 1 hour video of an Ebola conference by Erica Ollmann Saphire PHD of the Scripps Research Institute. It obvious that this woman is a world authority on the virus.
> 
> Most of it was over my head but what I do understand is that she said that the Ebola virus mutates so fast that any test used to detect Ebola is obsolete within weeks or days and that it has happened that Ebola infected people had the test and it came back negative even though they had Ebola but the test was looking for the old verson. In a few cases these people went home and infected their families and then died within days.


 Oh my word that is not good news  thank you Tweto! I'm going to watch her video.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

airdrop said:


> If anything kills us it's going to be the idiots that play the PC game . Why it would be prejudice not to let those students in . Oh what will they say about a quaratine of all infected , I don't trust this government to do right let alone fight terrorists to keep us safe . Right now I'd say their dropping the ball and we better be ready to hunker down.


 Very good point. Control of infectious disease should be trumping individual rights. It has historically been the case. If they can turn quarantine into a political victory they should be on board - it should be an easy sell for them. The alternative could be a political nightmare - so here's hoping they use common sense - it's in their best interest to follow WHO quarantine protocols.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

BlueZ said:


> Back in march I had some conversations about the current outbreak with some other scientists and got laughed at when I told them his outbreak is different.
> 
> They were higher credentialed than I am but didnt bother looking at the data properly IMO.
> 
> ...


You raise a very important point about the economic implications. People don't have to be infected, they simply have to be quarantined or terrified at becoming infected for the economy to suffer. When we had SARS in Toronto the economy took a massive hit.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

northstarprepper said:


> I read a great story today in the Washington Post (the link is on Drudge.com) about Ebola making its way into the African cities. At the end of the article they included some great maps that showed the spread of the disease over the past couple of months. While the movies portrayed the "killer viruses" as spreading worldwide in a matter of days or a few weeks, Ebola is spreading slowly, but the epidemic is growing exponentially. I agree with Padre about being careful not to downplay this. Each story I read seems to have a certain measure of alarm to it. It is as if the writers are trying to warn us, even as their editors are telling them to tone it down...if that makes any sense.
> 
> I know that we are taking this seriously and are encouraging family and friends to do the same. I hope all of you are as well. Doing the little things now could save lives if and when it does come to America. The one thing that really bothers me is the lack of information. The MSM is treating this like an old worn-out story line, instead of the disaster it is for Africa and potential pandemic it could become for us all.


That was a very eloquent comment  Point well made that the virus is spreading slowly but consistently - that's partially because it's not airborne, and also because people get so sick so fast that they have fewer days where they are communicable but reasonably well to give it to others.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

The flu had an incubation period of from one to four days and we see it overtake our country every year. http://www.flufacts.com/know/symptoms.jsp

We are told that with a two to twenty-one day incubation period that ebola is is so fast that we don't have to worry about it. Sorry, but the numbers don't work for me to believe agencies that have "minimized" information before.

I don't do panic as it is counter productive. There are color codes taught in personal defense classes.

White-Totally unaware, these people can be seen texting, talking on the phone or listening to music with headphones.
Yellow-Alert but unconcerned. this should be a minimum level of awareness if you are not asleep.
Orange-Heightened awareness as something serious has drawn your attention.
Red-You have determined that something is an imminent threat and you are preparing to take immediate action.
Black-You are fully involved in defending yourself and/or family.

As far as ebola goes, I would describe myself as in condition orange. When it hits the continent I will transition to condition red. When it hits my State I will transition to condition black.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

So anyone knows what kills this bug ,91% alcohol , bleach, hospital super killer type chemicals ?????????


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Caribou said:


> The flu had an incubation period of from one to four days and we see it overtake our country every year. http://www.flufacts.com/know/symptoms.jsp
> 
> We are told that with a two to twenty-one day incubation period that ebola is is so fast that we don't have to worry about it. Sorry, but the numbers don't work for me to believe agencies that have "minimized" information before.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that things have been minimized from systems. I guess where I am I have other systems to cross reference things - the benefits of living in a much less influential, less powerful country. I like your code system - I've not heard that before.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

airdrop said:


> So anyone knows what kills this bug ,91% alcohol , bleach, hospital super killer type chemicals ?????????


Hi airdrop. regular household bleach, 5% chlorine, in a concentration of 1 part bleach to 9 parts water is ideal for surfaces that can handle it like cement, left on for 10 minutes.

Here's a link to CDC & WHO's pdf on the subject for infection control with viral fevers in the african setting - it was reviewed in January 2014, so the information is pretty current. 
http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/abroad/pdf/african-healthcare-setting-vhf.pdf

hope that helps


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

airdrop said:


> So anyone knows what kills this bug ,91% alcohol , bleach, hospital super killer type chemicals ?????????


I know in the Hot Zone book they used tons of bleach and were washing their gloves in something called Envirochem whenever they had blood on them. They used bleach in garden sprayers or diluted bleach in a wash basin...not sure of the ratio :dunno:

Oops too slow to post again, thanks for the info Prepper-Nurse and for answering so many of our posts.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

http://news.msn.com/world/world-losing-battle-to-contain-ebola This virus couldn't of picked a worse place to pop up. Their inability and poor state is going to make this very very bad. As it gains steam and victims it will get worse and spread more. The way it looks in this article it moves slowly but these countries have no hope to get it under control enough to see it burn out. God help them


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

airdrop said:


> http://news.msn.com/world/world-losing-battle-to-contain-ebola This virus couldn't of picked a worse place to pop up. Their inability and poor state is going to make this very very bad. As it gains steam and victims it will get worse and spread more. The way it looks in this article it moves slowly but these countries have no hope to get it under control enough to see it burn out. God help them


Yeah, normally the PTB play down things, this is not a good sign. Seems like they could stop air traffic except for the help coming in and going out, while closely monitoring those that come out. And maybe give the guards tranquillizer guns or some other non-bloody method of incapacitating patients like the guy on tonight's news that decided to walk out for some food. It does mess with your brain/thinking, wouldn't be surprised if some attacked those caring for them.
"panic buying, food shortages and severe price hikes."...started our Winter bump up in preps already.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Prepper-Nurse said:


> I'm sorry to hear that things have been minimized from systems. I guess where I am I have other systems to cross reference things - the benefits of living in a much less influential, less powerful country. I like your code system - I've not heard that before.


Our government has hidden so many truths and told so many lies that it has little credibility.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Gians said:


> I know in the Hot Zone book they used tons of bleach and were washing their gloves in something called Envirochem whenever they had blood on them. They used bleach in garden sprayers or diluted bleach in a wash basin...not sure of the ratio :dunno:
> 
> Oops too slow to post again, thanks for the info Prepper-Nurse and for answering so many of our posts.


 What a lovely thing to say. Thank you! It's my pleasure, and it's lovely getting to know such wonderful people


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

airdrop said:


> http://news.msn.com/world/world-losing-battle-to-contain-ebola This virus couldn't of picked a worse place to pop up. Their inability and poor state is going to make this very very bad. As it gains steam and victims it will get worse and spread more. The way it looks in this article it moves slowly but these countries have no hope to get it under control enough to see it burn out. God help them


Very well said! There is little motivation for ebola victims to go to the clinics - many of them don't even have beds, they literally lie in the dirt waiting to live or die. I saw the workers wrestle one many with ebola who bolted from the clinic, was wandering in a clinic, and refused to go back. They wrestled him to get him into the back of a truck.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Gians said:


> Yeah, normally the PTB play down things, this is not a good sign. Seems like they could stop air traffic except for the help coming in and going out, while closely monitoring those that come out. And maybe give the guards tranquillizer guns or some other non-bloody method of incapacitating patients like the guy on tonight's news that decided to walk out for some food. It does mess with your brain/thinking, wouldn't be surprised if some attacked those caring for them.
> "panic buying, food shortages and severe price hikes."...started our Winter bump up in preps already.


 Exactly! I saw that footage - it's so hard for health care workers without any security training, or even mindset, to have to deal with a situation like that. Can you imagine having to have that kind of contact with an Ebola patient? Very sad.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Caribou said:


> Our government has hidden so many truths and told so many lies that it has little credibility.


 That is criminal. They hold so much power and are paid for by the citizens. It's one of the reasons why I am so much for localizing - strengthening communities of the people we live and work with.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Prepper-Nurse said:


> That is criminal. They hold so much power and are paid for by the citizens. It's one of the reasons why I am so much for localizing - strengthening communities of the people we live and work with.


Decentralizing government, absolutely.

Thanks for starting some very interesting threads. I have learned quite a bit.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Caribou said:


> Decentralizing government, absolutely.
> 
> Thanks for starting some very interesting threads. I have learned quite a bit.


That makes me very happy Thank you Caribou!


----------

